
Slack is down - lwhsiao
https://status.slack.com/
======
LinuxBender
Sadly, it's working just fine for me. There are reports coming in however [1]

Appears to be mostly people using their Electron App.

[1] -
[http://downdetector.com/status/slack](http://downdetector.com/status/slack)

~~~
rkeene2
Their web application is giving me rate-limiting errors from Chrome 68 and the
Android app is having some kind of issue.

